# Was kann man alles beizen???



## Unz (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo an alle Hobby-Goumets,

hätte da mal 'ne Frage zum Thema Beizen. Warum wird denn meist Lachs zum Beizen genommen? Eignen sich unsere Salmoniden denn nicht? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass (richtig) gebeizter Bachsaibling auch auf der Zunge zergeht.
Und da ich selbst mal Fisch beizen möchte, wollt ich euch noch um ein paar Tips zwecks Gewürzmischungen und Co. bitten. Da geistert ja einiges herum: Nur Salz+Zucker, verschiedenste Mischungsverhältnisse, gleich Gewürze reingeben, erst nach dem Beizvorgang, Dill gleich oder später, nur auf einem Buchenbrett, schräg stellen, in einer Plastikwanne, unbedingt mit (Buchen-)Brett beschweren, bei Zimmertemperatur, im Keller, im Kühlschrank, 12h bis 3 Tage, ... also allerhand verschiedene Rezepte.

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle im Voraus

andi


----------



## Garfield0815 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was kann man alles beizen???*

Ich mache das immer so und komme mit diesem Rezept super zurecht

Gebeizter Lachs oder Lachsforelle .

Fischfilet mit der Hautseite auf ein ausreichend großes Stück Alufolie legen.
Eine Mischung aus 3 Teilen Salz, 2 Teilen Zucker und einem Teil Pfeffer  herstellen.
Diese Mischung großzügig über den Fisch verteilen.
3-5 große Bund Dill (je nach Fischmenge) grob hacken und über den Fisch verteilen.
Filet sollte ganz mit Dill bedeckt sein.
Fichfliet mit der Alufolie vom Schwanzende her  fest aufrollen und Ränder veschließen.
Hochkant in einen Tontopf stellen und mit einem Teller verschließen und in den Kühlschrank stellen.
Die Fischrolle alle12 Stunden umdrehen.
Nach 3 -4 Tagen Rolle öffnen Dill abkratzen Fisch schräg in dünne Scheiben schneiden .

Bei normalen PorKionsforellen reichen auch 2 Tage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was kann man alles beizen???*

Zu den Fischarten:
Grundsätzlich kann man alle Fische beizen, fettreichere Arten (Lachs, Forelle, KArpfen etc.) bleiben nach dem Beizen saftiger.

Zu den Rezepten:
Kann man natürlich alle verwenden, das ist (Gott sei Dank) Geschmackssache.

Mein "Liebling":
1/3 Zucker, 2/3 Salz, Wacholderbeeren zerdrückt, Nelkenpulver, Senfkörner, grob geschroteter Pfeffer und viel frischen, grob zerkleinerten Dill.

Filets zuerst mit der Fleischseite nach unten auf die Mischung legen, dann wenden. Gut abdekcen und im Kühlschrank!! 
Zeit: Filets handelsüblicher Lachse (ca. 3 Kg) bnrauchen ca. 24 Stunden und können dann verzehrt werden.

Man kann die gebeizten Fische nach Wunsch auch kalt räuchern.


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was kann man alles beizen???*

nehmt bitte keine Alufolie. Stark salzhaltige Lebensmittel haben nix in Alu zu suchen.
Alu ist nicht gerade gesund und reagiert mit NaCl #h

Ich nehme zum beizen ungefärbte Geschirrhandtücher.


----------



## gismowolf (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was kann man alles beizen???*

Hi Unz!
Von Garfield,Thomas und Truttafriend ist schon alles gesagt,drum verlink ich Dir hier noch zu
ein paar Bildchen ,damit der Gusto umso größer wird und du gleich beginnst!! :m

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=6270

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=6271

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=6273

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Trollvater (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was kann man alles beizen???*

:m   Hallo Boardis !!  :m 
Das Beizen von Fischfiles in Zucker und Salz Lake. 

( Fischfilets zubereiten ohne!! Räucherofen !! )


Schmeckt genau so gut wie Geräuchert!!!! Kann man überall anwenden und ist schnell zubereitet.

Rezept!!
Von einem Lachs/Forelle zwei Filets schneiden diese komplett von Gräten befreien(evtl. mit Flachzange ).. Am besten ist ein 3 – 4 Kg. Schwerer Lachs geeignet , kann man aber auch in jeder anderen Gewichtsklasse anwenden.Dann erste Hälfte mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine Schüssel Iegen .

Mischung für je 1kg.Lachsfilet !!! Lachs/Forelle/Saibling/Dorsch/Schellfisch.

1geh.Teelöffel.gemahlenen Pfeffer
3Eßl. Zucker,
4Eßl.Salz mischen

Auf beide!! Innenseiten der Filets gleichmäßig verteilen. Dann erste Hälfte mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine Schüssel Iegen .3 Bund frischen Dill darauf legen .Jetzt die zweite Hälfte mit der Innen- seite auf das untere Filet/ Dill legen. Mit einem Teller abdecken, im Kühlschrank 48 Stunden!!! marinieren.2 mal am Tag wenden. Mit austretender Flüssigkeit begießen.
Man kann den Fisch auch in einen Plastikbeutel legen und diesen komplett mit Tüte 2 mal am Tag wenden .Das ist die wohl einfachste Methode .Vor dem Servieren den Lachs trocken tupfen und den Dill entfernen.Lachs/bzw. Fisch trocken ca. 1/2 Tag - 1 Tag bei Raumtemperatur liegen lassen.Dann hat man das beste Geschmaksergebnis.
Dieses Rezept kann auch auf Forelle/Saibling/Dorsch/Schellfisch!!! angewendet werden sehr lecker.

Dazu schmeckt : |uhoh:  |uhoh: 

Meine 1.Wahl ist !! #6 
1 Becher Sahne aufschlagen / 3 Teelöffel Meerrettich / 2 spritzer Zitrone

Meine 2. Wahl ist: #6 
Sauce aufschlagen aus
3 Esslöffel scharfen Senf  
1/4 Teelöffel Englisches Senfpulver 
3 Esslöffel Zucker
1 Esslöffel Essig
Dazu noch 3 Esslöffel Lachsmarinade

3.Wahl ist: #6 
Dill-Senfsauce.
Zutaten : 2Bund Dill, 1TL.Senfpulver, 1TL. Essig, 2TL.Zucker,1kl.Tasseb Geschmack neutrales Pflanzenöl.

Denn Dill waschen,trocken schwenken und sehr fein!! schneiden.Senfpulver mit dem Essig glatt rühren und mit dem Dijon-Senf und Zucker unter Zugabe von Öl zu einer geschmeidigen Sauce verquirlen!

4.Wahl ist. Tzaziki / mild!! #6 

So jetzt bleibt mir nur noch Ein frohes Fest und guten Appetit zu wünschen.
Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viel Petri Heil.




       #h  #h GrußTrollvater  #h  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was kann man alles beizen???*

Wegen der anstehenden Silvesterfeiern:
Gebeizter Fisch ist auf Grund seines hohen Mineralstoffgehaltes ein ausgezeichneter "Katerkiller"))))


----------



## Unz (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was kann man alles beizen???*

Vielen Dank an alle für Eure tollen Vorschläge, Tips und Tricks (und Bilder!) Da läuft einem ja wirklich beim Lesen schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Habt mir sehr geholfen.

Wünsch allen ein frohliches Fest und ein schöne Feiertage

andi


----------

